
Common Misconceptions in the US. - diwank
http://www.qriously.com/2011/12/common-misconceptions-in-the-us/
======
theallan
One thing that is completely missing (unless I'm being daft) is the sampling
method for gathering data. How many people responded to give the results.
Possibly fairly quite a low since for some states there appears to be no data
gathered at all?

However, a fun thing to do!

~~~
lomegor
Yeah, I don't think it's a serious study (nor that it meant to be), but really
fun nonetheless.

------
nhebb
Iowa's not looking too good in this survey. Maybe we should rethink their
pecking order in the presidential elections.

